# Spring/Summer Bellevue, WA Meet-Up! ***Reminder!***



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey all!

Sorry this has taken so long, a lot of stuff has kinda gotten in the way AND I had to get a new Kindle which took some time.  But all is settling now, so now onward on to planning the next meet-up!  I understand that the location worked for so many, so we will be keeping it at the same place to keep things easy.  Now we need to pick a date...

APRIL: 10, 17, and 24
MAY: 1, 15, 22, and 29

These are all Saturdays to keep things open.  I forgot how to add the poll, but wanted to at least throw the dates out there so people could ponder and look at calenders.

Thanks!
Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Tris, You were reading my mind.  I was thinking about this just today.  I am up for it.  So far, April 24 would be the only date that would be out for me.  I am going to Minneapolis that weekend.  But I think the rest would work.  

The last one was so fun and I would love to do this again.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

If I am available on the date you chose, I would like to drive over from Wenatchee to join you!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just bumping it up...and try to get my mind off of the water leak in my closet...nervous about the group of plumbers sawing and hacking at my neighbors place.  Hope they don't mind...they did leave me the key after I talked to them about the water leak.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump...while I mope about after my dentist appt.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping up...com'on people I need your input!

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

So far, I'm free any of those day.  But let me vote for May 1st to get things rolling.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, great more responses!  Thanks!

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I will second Geemont's choice since I will be out of town on April 24 and just made plans for April 17th.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing planned at this point for any of those weekends.  Of course, the minute we decide, I'll end up with the same problem I did last time and find out my husband's scheduled something right over it.  LOL

Tris, you might want to add a poll with the dates so it's easier to see what works for most rather than having to sort through all the posts.  If you can't add it through editing, I believe one of the mods can do it for you.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, my vote is for May 29th.  The first is Mother's day weekend and the 15th is my anniversary.  April is spring break and family visiting.  I could probably meet on the 22nd but I wanted to give myself another week just to make sure the coast is clear.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Any of those are good for me ... I'd love to meet some other local "kindlers"


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with you VictoriaP, it's just been hard to actually sit down to figure it out again withou starting a whole new post. 

Does anyone know?

Oh, I completely forgot about Mother's Day as once again I will be "boycotting" it.  
Since my mom is back only a few months before she once again leaves (this time only for 3 months), I have been really busy...so sorry y'all!

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Bumping....should we just pick a day?  Any time except for April 24th works for me.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

bump.  I think that there is no way that there is a day that works for absolutely all of us.  Just pick a day and we will all hope it works.  If there are too many who can't go we can try another.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

So this seems to have died...I will take a chance and pick a day if that is not too presumptuous.  How about we meet on May 29th?  If anyone has a problem with that, we can narrow it down to a better date.  And last time we met at 1:00 PM, which seemed to work for most everyone.  

As I said earlier, I am pretty flexible, so if this doesn't work, let's pick another and we can figure it out.  (Maybe we could even consider June sometime?)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not that this helps narrow our options, but...

Might be worth considering doing something like a regular date every other month?  Say the third Saturday of the month or some such.  It's often tough to plan things so many months out--I'm not even certain at this point whether or not I'll be traveling on May 29th, since after all that's Memorial Day weekend.

If we set up a regular time, it's easier for everyone to plan around, and know that if they can't make one event, another will be happening in far less than 6 months.

Just a thought--perhaps I'm the only one who prefers a set schedule!  LOL


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I could handle setting up a day once every couple of months.  So, if it ends up being the third Saturday of April, I may or may not be able to make it, but I could make the 3rd Sat in May for sure.  And if it is April and we then skip to June, I am sure I can make June, so whatever it ends up being, it is all good.


So, what does everyone else think?


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the idea of a "regularly scheduled" date and time like a specific Saturday every other month.  I'd love to attend!  

Plus I  know a few "Kindlers" from the area that don't participate in the board but would potentially love to go to a Meet up.  So, if it's OK, could I "invite" them as well?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Deb G said:


> I like the idea of a "regularly scheduled" date and time like a specific Saturday every other month. I'd love to attend!
> 
> Plus I know a few "Kindlers" from the area that don't participate in the board but would potentially love to go to a Meet up. So, if it's OK, could I "invite" them as well?


Of course! The more the merrier, I'd think.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, so what date did we decide on?  And the more the merrier as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am SO sorry about not keeping up!  I JUST got back to the boards after dealing with some stuff...all which means I will be have to spend some serious money on...grrr.  I am open more towards May myself...and I thought keeping it at 1pm at the same location worked.

I will try to keep this up more...

Tris


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Any date is okay with me. I would be coming from across the pond (Bremerton) so afternoon would be best for me. Also some place easy to find.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Are we set for May 29th?


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

May 29th works for me ... so, can someone verify the time and the place too?  I'm SOOO excited to meet other Kindlers


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, done, I am going to call it.  May 29th, 1:00 PM, meet at the Starbucks in Bellevue Square.  I will be the one holding a Kindle.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha, you bet me to it Tripp I was just gonna do it...

Thanks!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, I think that the latest is best so more people can arrange their schedules.  So it is on for May 29th, 1pm, at the same place.  I have PM'ed Harvey to post it on the sticky post so it will be always on top for those to see.  I hole this works for everyone or at least the majority of you all.

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope that I can go.  I will try my darndest


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Tris said:


> Ha, you bet me to it Tripp I was just gonna do it...
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you didn't mind that I did that. I am one of those people that makes a decision and usually sticks to it. Once we got some sort of agreement, I didn't want it to languish any longer. I had so much fun the last meet up, I just wanted to make sure we had another one. And it sounds like we may have some new faces as well.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I hope you didn't mind that I did that. I am one of those people that makes a decision and usually sticks to it. Once we got some sort of agreement, I didn't want it to languish any longer. I had so much fun the last meet up, I just wanted to make sure we had another one. And it sounds like we may have some new faces as well.


Aw, no harm...no foul. I just wanted to give everyone a chance to come...hence my slight hesitation on picking dates. Then *BOOM* big stuff in my own personal life took over so I didn't get a chance to do anything really. Now some things have settled down a bit and I needed to get this going. Thanks for reeling it in!

Tris


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Did we decide on a date? I will be traveling from Wenatchee if the date is convenient.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

May 29th, 1:00 PM works for me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Did we decide on a date? I will be traveling from Wenatchee if the date is convenient.


Hi Jane, Yes, May 29th at 1 PM at the Bellevue Square Starbucks. Tris PM'd Harvey and it is now posted in his Kindle Meet ups section. Hope you can make it. You too Marguerite.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello people.  I know that I said that I would try to meet with all of you on the 29th but my step-dad just passed away last night and my mom set the funeral for the same day in LA.  Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, I'm so sorry Maguerite...  It is perfectly understandable why you can't make it, and I am sure this won't be the last meet-up either.  I wish you safe travels and hope your family are doing well while coping with the loss.

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Tris.  I will be sorry to miss it but will try to make the next.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to have to miss this one. Keep me tuned for the next one.  Jane


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping it up to remind people!

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Have fun everyone I will miss you this time around!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am pretty sure I will be able to go... who else do we think will be there? Looking forward to it! - Harvey


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe ... is all I can say, I didn't realize it was a 3 day weekend and we may be going out of town.  If I don't make it to this one, I'll see you at the next one!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I plan on being there.  It will be great to see whoever can make it.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I know me and my good ol' buddy will be there once again...hey, that's what...3 or 4 people?

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I plan on being there too.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

The meet up is two days away, so this is a bump to remind everyone.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish I could be there, but the trip across the mountains doesn't fit with our weekend plans. Next time!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bumping..at least, I **think** tomorrow's the 29th...  LOL

Reminder--1 PM at the Starbucks in Bellevue Square (this is the one at the Lodge, right?  With that fabulous fireplace?)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping...

And you are correct VictoriaP!

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Nice meet up today.  We had Tris, Megs, Geemont, VictoriaP, and myself.  There were a couple DH's making their appearances as well.  Besides our K2's there were 4 iPads as well.  

We are definitely a group that likes our toys.  No pics this time, though.

It was nice seeing everyone!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It was great meeting everyone today!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it was good to meet eyeryone.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

It was nice, smaller than our last one, but nice because if the size.  It was brought up though and wanted to hear some input on it...but would people like to set it up as more of a monthly thing.  Like we would met up every second...third saturday or when ever.  We would post saying who was coming and everyone could have a chance to come.  So what do you all think?

Tris

P.S. 
Got to see my first Nook at the nearby B & N and was practically biting my tounge as the "Nook Sales Lady" was telling absolute falsehood of what Kindles do like we have to pay for our 3G connections...ugh, and says there is a difference between an iBook and an ebook...  But wanted to whip out my Kindle and compare, but I felt it would've been odd as I was right infront of the sales lady.  But chuckled as a teenager was next to me sai "OH, is that a Kindle!?"


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw, sorry I missed this meet-up. Glad you all made it!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tris said:


> It was nice, smaller than our last one, but nice because if the size. It was brought up though and wanted to hear some input on it...but would people like to set it up as more of a monthly thing. Like we would met up every second...third saturday or when ever. We would post saying who was coming and everyone could have a chance to come. So what do you all think?
> 
> Tris


Bumping back up--anyone interested in doing this monthly? I'm game for a week from Saturday (which would be the third Saturday of June) if anyone else is...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Oh! I only found this thread after ALL the dates were long past, but I'm in Bellevue, WA, too.

If anyone was interested in a Monday night, I'll be at *University Book Store in Bellevue on July 19* at 6:30 to promote and read from my two beach reads. Can't make a June date because we're leaving for vacation!

MOURNING BECOMES CASSANDRA is the story of a wry young widow who gets thrown back into life and romance when she moves in with single friends and decides to mentor an at-risk teenager. LoveWebRadio July 2009 Book of the Month! Available on Kindle for only $2.99.
http://www.amazon.com/Mourning-Becomes-Cassandra-ebook/dp/B0029F2HJQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

THE LITTLEST DOUBTS is the result of everyone asking me, "What happened next?" http://www.amazon.com/The-Littlest-Doubts-ebook/dp/B003NHRC0S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Woot!  I'm gettin' an iPad!  I'm gettin' an iPad!  Okay perhaps you had to be at the meet-up to understand.  We kinda half talked about the iPad, and I wanted one but if I had to buy one I would get the later versions as I ever so rarely buy 1st gen. devices of anything.  But my brother is being so awfully nice and giving me his iPad that his work is giving to each employee!  I did my wonderful iPad dance and chanting "I'm gettin' an iPad...and I didn't have to pay for it!" in the tune of Eddie Murphy's "I got some ice cream...".  (Blame my co-workers on why that was stuck in my head for the past two days.)  Okay, now...cases...could those of you who were at the meet-up recommend your cases?  Or I guess even those of you who have excellent cases?

Eek, I am excited...even if my local Apple store has a reservation list for them...

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh so sorry CNDudley!  Perhaps you can come to the next one...come to think of it, are we doing that monthly thing?  Sorry I lost track...  But CNDudley i wish I could go to your bookstore readings, but it's such a major busy week for me with work, visiting family members, father's day, and my mom's big birthday.  Maybe next time?

Or when we do our next meet-up you can do a impromptu reading as well?

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of monthly meetings.  Who ever can come.  Should it 2nd, 3rd, or 4th Saturday of the month?  I'd vote for the 2nd.  Skip June and start in July.


Congrats on the iPad Tris!  I've got the plain vanilla Apple case, but it works well and I got it from Best Buy.


----------

